# Aoxomoxoa



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Grateful Dead
Aoxomoxoa

Release Date June 20, 1969
Duration38:07
Genre
Pop/Rock
Styles
Album Rock
Psychedelic/Garage
Alternative/Indie Rock
Country-Rock
Experimental Rock
Folk-Rock
Jam Bands
Recording Location
Alembic Studios, San Francisco, CA


----------

